# Is there things your spouse does that irritate/annoy you greatly?



## highwood

Sometimes I wonder if I am not just a *****..but H does a few things that drive me up the wall. 

First thing is he clears this throat constantly and loudly...I have told him go to the dr. I can't beleive that is normal to do that all the time....

Second thing is when he is eating he is always scraping his fork against the plate to scoop things up..to me it sounds like nails on a chalkboard.

Does your spouse do anything that you think my god..I don't know if I can live with that much longer????


----------



## okeydokie

Talk, hoard


----------



## QuestioningMyMarriage

Chews with his mouth open. I've called him on it and he says he's just chewing normally. I'm starting to think he's doing it on purpose.


----------



## highwood

Sometimes I think H does these things even more so when I am around because he knows they annoy me..then it makes him feel like when I say something that I am a complainer and a nag


----------



## okeydokie

Makes lists to make lists, analysis paralysis, never completes tasks, gets caught up in details


----------



## ScarletBegonias

The only thing he does that annoys me is he takes way too long to get ready for bed. By the time he comes to lay down,I'm typically asleep.He wakes me up then it takes a really long time for me to settle back down and fall asleep again.


----------



## Faithful Wife

All of these mentioned things could probably be figured out with some patient, gentle communication.


----------



## justforfun1222

Mine is so judgmental of everything.. it gets on my nerves so badly, and when the kids make him mad he does not handle it in what I would term an "Adult Manner" he acts like one of them! Oh and he snores.. and I have asked him to go to the dr about it so I can actually get a good nights sleep!


----------



## QuestioningMyMarriage

Faithful Wife said:


> All of these mentioned things could probably be figured out with some patient, gentle communication.


We are in marriage counselling. He does not communicate. He is passive aggressive and the little "homework" he was given by the MC he has not done. I disagree taht this could be figured out because it takes two to communicate.


----------



## Thebes

When it comes to intimacy he skips the hugs and kissing, never a I love you or a romantic word and goes right for certain places. It's getting irritating. I've tried to get more out of him, tried telling him but he won't and sex is getting boring because of it.


----------



## Hope1964

Faithful Wife said:


> All of these mentioned things could probably be figured out with some patient, gentle communication.


That may be true, but sometimes we just need to b!tch about the guy.

I've been in a frame of mind the last few days where my hubby has just been irritating me.

He has what I call his duck walk, that he does whenever I call his name. He's half freaking deaf but refuses to admit it, so I have to yell loudly, sometimes more than once, if I can't get up and go to him, and he has this angry duck walk that he does when I do, as if whatever he was doing was so much more bloody important.

He can't carry on a conversation sometimes - it's like he has no goddam clue what I am saying. He says stuff that just shows that he has no idea what *I* just said. Probably part of the hearing problem he refuses to admit to.

He thinks he's almost perfect. He really does.

He is completely and totally unable to talk to me when he is on the phone, unless he angrily tells the person he's talking to that his WIFE (insert sarcastic tone and eye roll here) is saying something to him and they have to hang on. So rude.

Have I mentioned he has a hearing problem and refuses to admit it??


----------



## Faithful Wife

Questioning....yes, but I said "the things mentioned here"....you mentioned chewing with his mouth open, but not being passive agressive. Of course his extreme PA cannot be solved by some simple patience and communication, but chewing with his mouth open - if that was in and of itself the one annoying habit - definitely could be.


----------



## waiwera

I'm married to a hoarder. 

We live rural and his answer, to his growing piles of treasures, is to build another shed or a 'lean-to' off the shed or a lean-to off the lean to.

Sigh.


----------



## Bellavista

My husband's jaw clicks loudly when he chews. Now I know he cannot help this, his father belted him across the room and into a wall when he was a toddler and it broke his jaw, but still the noise irritates me. Why does it annoy me? Because when I was a kid my father used to berate us about making any noise while we were eating.

Probably the one thing that really annoys me that H could work on is his poor time keeping. I am an early to everything person, he is a late to everything person. I get so frustrated when I am sitting around waiting for him and I know we are going to be late. And yes, we do talk about this and he does say he will do better, until the next time he gets distracted just as we are getting ready to go out.


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER

my husband is very negative also. that why me and the children never share things with him...he then pouts and feels left out, but he never has anything good to say.

oh and breathing. if he stops breathing i would be a happy woman:sleeping:


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

WEBELONG2GETHER said:


> my husband is very negative also. that why me and the children never share things with him...he then pouts and feels left out, but he never has anything good to say.
> 
> oh and breathing. if he stops breathing i would be a happy woman:sleeping:


Exactly, I can't condone you not wanting him to wake up. But I understand how the "type", doesn't even have to open their mouth. Their attitude says enough. What a drag on life...


----------



## ScarletBegonias

pbjporvida said:


> 1.she snore
> 2.she cant sleep with the lights off
> 3. what she earns is her money & what I earn is our money
> 4. she gets irritated very quick
> 5.she;s always right even when she's wrong she's still right
> 6.I'm always wrong even when I'm right
> 7.She snores
> 8.She cant sleep with the lights off
> 9."do as I say not as i do"
> 10. she works cleaning houses yet our home is always messy
> 11.she snores
> 12. she cant sleep with the lights off


Some of those are listed twice.Does that mean it annoys you double? 
I wonder what your wife's list looks like...


----------



## SaltInWound

We are separated now, but....

When eating a sandwich, he takes the largest bite possible for his mouth. He can't even chew with his mouth closed because of the contents. When I asked him why he took such large bites, he said he could not taste the food with smaller bites. :scratchhead: Apparently he does not understand how taste buds work.


----------



## Red Sonja

highwood said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I am not just a *****..but H does a few things that drive me up the wall.
> 
> First thing is he clears this throat constantly and loudly...I have told him go to the dr. I can't beleive that is normal to do that all the time....
> 
> Second thing is when he is eating he is always scraping his fork against the plate to scoop things up..to me it sounds like nails on a chalkboard.


This subject annoys me greatly. Why? Because this is part of what destroyed my marriage.

Apparently I am an extremely annoying person because, according to H …
I swallow too loudly when drinking a beverage.
I touch my face too much.
I lead forward when I take a bite of food.
I make noises when I eat, even with mouth-closed-chewing.
I don't sit completely still.
I gesture with my hands on occasion when speaking.
I use the word “but” in sentences.
I apparently need help with my pronunciation, which he interrupts to provide.
I apparently need correction in public, which he also interrupts to provide.

H has corrected me for the above “offenses” and more, daily/multiple times per day for 23 years. The result … I won’t eat in his presence, I do not like sitting in the same room with him because he is watching me for transgressions, I do not like talking to him and when I must talk I am very careful with my words, etc. It’s called “walking on eggshells” and it’s abusive to put another person in this position.

*Here’s a thought … instead of nit-picking your spouses personal mannerisms why not view your spouse with love and tolerance, and remember his/her endearing qualities?*


----------



## firefly789

Huh, I tried to think of one annoying thing and nothing came up. There are issues and little resentments, but nothing annoying! This is good!.

However, I can think of annoying things I do that he let's slide. He is part German and English and has really good table manners that are ingrained. Better than mine! 

I don't mean to brag, but at least this is a positive in our marriage. Now, I wonder what I do to annoy him?!


----------



## CantePe

Mine is a flicking 12 yr old in a mans body. He does these immature stupid pranks like TV b gone and fireworks out the kitchen window. Mailman refused to deliver mail for two weeks because of the fireworks thing. 

I've told him I don't find the chit he does very attractive and it makes me not want to be around him. Right now he's playing with his DJ light out my kitchen window at 10 pm.

He is such an immature idiot. I'm so flicking fed up of this crap.


----------



## Bellavista

That must be annoying CantePe, I know sometimes I think my H is dematuring, he is certainly less mature in some areas now than when we married 25 years ago.


----------



## OrangeCrush

QuestioningMyMarriage said:


> Chews with his mouth open. I've called him on it and he says he's just chewing normally. I'm starting to think he's doing it on purpose.


that is awful! i broke up with a guy once because i couldn't stand to eat with him. He slurped, chewed with his mouth open, made disgusting gulping sounds all the time, and ate so loudly that you could still hear him crunching and smacking and gulping all the way across the room. gross!


----------



## AFwifey

I can't stand when he leaves his nasty wet towels on the floor after he showers, drives me nuts! That and when he makes a mess in the kitchen and doesn't clean up.


----------



## Dollystanford

I couldn't be with someone with bad table manners, it's a total dealbreaker for me

By the time my ex and I were splitting the things that annoyed me were everything he did and everything he said. But before that it was the constant farting. I mean constant. Even in company. Just embarrassing. 

Also he had to have the TV on ALL THE TIME (even before bed) whereas I need peace and darkness. If we were having sex before sleeping I sometimes had to tell him to turn the TV down because it was putting me off haha


----------



## heartsbeating

firefly789 said:


> Huh, I tried to think of one annoying thing and nothing came up.


There aren't things like this that annoy me either. And yes, he snores. It doesn't bother me. If he's not there next to me, I can't sleep.

He knows he gets a bit stubborn at times...although he says he doesn't and won't budge on that fact. The side of him that can be stubborn (which can be annoying in that moment, especially with my impatience) lends way to the parts of him that I also admire. That he's not a "yes" man and has a strong sense of his views and values. And I'm no doubt a royal PITA when I'm unpunctual and other times impatient. That side of me perhaps also lends to my spontaneity. They're not needed to go hand-in-hand and I'm working on it but it's all a bit of a balance to some degree. But living together, daily types of things? Neither of us have pet-hates about each other in those ways.


Dolly mentioned table manners and that's big with me too. One of the guys at work, nice enough, but I'll be extra fast in the lunchroom when he's eating in there. All I can hear is him munching with his mouth full and open and it makes me shudder. Yet maybe that wouldn't bother his girl one bit.


----------



## wifenumber2

Mine doesn't communicate during any disagreement
Mine will not put his dishes in the dishwasher because one time I moved his dish around (I've explained more than once it was to fit in more dishes)
Mine will wake up at 4:30 and ask me about two mornings per week if we are going to go out someplace kinky this weekend (weekends used to be fun day trips and hanging out)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

firefly789 said:


> Huh,* I tried to think of one annoying thing and nothing came up*. There are issues and little resentments, but nothing annoying! This is good!........
> 
> .... Now, I wonder what I do to annoy him?!


I can relate to your thoughts....I hesitated to answer this thread cause I couldn't think of near anything to say [email protected]#$ 

The ONLY thing I can come up with is... I wish he wasn't so tired at night...he's never had the energy I have....I am able to stay up for hours longer than him...while he is falling asleep around 10:00ish.. we both get up at 6am on his work days... Though he does work MUCH harder than I.

It's more what he doesn't do that might irritate me in a moment .... not anything he does... I wish he was more OVERT and just a little rougher in the bedroom (a little more verbal too)..... just to shake it up a bit....(my only complaints about my husband in this life)... I guess that's not too bad !

I've always said... he's the only person in this world I could spend 24 hrs a day with & not want to throw him out the window... 

What annoys HIM about me... 

He'd say my lack of patience with the kids (he is much better than I).....or when I get in a MOOD  ...like last night, remodeling our bathroom, we bought a new vanity/ cabinet.... got it home, hauled it upstairs - to open the big box and it was BROKE... I was ticked... all that trouble to return the thing now...

He generally just makes fun of me ... if I start "going off about something"....says "LOVE YOU" - kinda loud & sarcastically which always makes me , might want to punch him, but it's GOOD, he gets me laughing at myself... and that's worth A LOT. I realize these things are far from BIG in life...so this helps.


----------



## JWilliams

Doesn't say she is sorry when she is wrong or snaps.. But then tries to force apologies out of everyone else.. 

Doesn't say thank you a lot.. But when she does stuff for me says you're welcome

When discussing things she always thinks everyone is just arguing and that she has no part in it at all. 

*****es at me for doing something and turns around and does the same thing.. When I point it out she snaps at me about it...


----------



## Holland

Ours is a different dynamic because we are both divorced and have issues from our pasts. Communication has been the big key along with a big dose of patience and understanding.

There is nothing that he does that annoys me greatly but as soon as anything comes up we discuss it gently and with love.

eg my ex used to leave the bedroom a mess, i hated it because it was my sanctuary. Looking back it paralleled our terrible sex life, messy room, unhappy room, it's hard to explain.

So early on with SO I explained to him my thing about needing/wanting my bedroom to be tidy, bed made, no clothes lying around. he is not such a tidy person but because i explained what it means to me to have a tidy room he makes a bigger effort to keep it how I like it. He understands the reason and honors my need in this way.

There are lots of small examples like this but we just get on with it, talk about whatever it is and then do whatever is needed to live in a place of peace and happiness. We both take responsibility for our own actions and feel safe with honest and very open communication.

He snores, I like it as a PP said, I know he is there when I hear him.

He is messier than me, he makes a big effort to be less messy. The otherside of this is that I have let go of my need for continual tidying up when he is home, I do that when he isn't around because just as I want to feel comfortable at home, so does he and me cleaning up all the time does not make him feel comfortable. It is a give and take and finding the balance feels good.


----------



## waiwera

Holland said:


> There is nothing that he does that annoys me greatly but as soon as anything comes up we discuss it gently and with love.


This is the key isn't it... 'with love'.

All marriages have issues that will come up over the years.. it's how these issues are dealt with that defines a great marriage.


----------



## treyvion

wnycontractor said:


> Coming to bed dressed like an athlete going to practice when its cold out.
> 
> Men are visual creatures and want to look at a womans curves. I look forward to seeing my sexy wifes curves after a hard days work. Its a highlight to see my hottie after a **** day. All the B.S. melts away when I SEEEEEEEEEEEEE how lucky i am.


It's a huge benefit, and we should provide our women the same.




wnycontractor said:


> I dont even always want sex but I like to sneak a peak so I have pleasant dreams.
> 
> If its too cold then turn up the heat, add blankets, whatevvvvvvvva it takes to not bone mne out of my sexy little hottie parade every night


Refreshes your soul like and endless well. A feminine women recharges her man, and he will do anything to provide and protect for his family.


----------



## heartsbeating

Holland said:


> He snores, I like it as a PP said, I know he is there when I hear him.


Good to hear I'm not alone in this! I always thought it was a bit strange that I can only sleep when he's snoring away next to me.


----------



## JessicaRabbit

Things that my H does.....
1. refuses to fix anything that breaks around the house. Kitchen sink has a leak-for over a month.
2. refuses to finish projects started over 2 years ago....it is embarrassing when family comes and only part of the trim is up! His family even teases us about it....
3. cusses constantly no matter where we are-in line at the grocery, at the kids school ( this just started about a year ago but has became a habit.) He has no filter...
4. will only do what "he" wants because "he is tired of pleasing others"....this includes being intimate because it would please me.
5. He cannot find food for himself, not even a sandwich and asks "what will you be feeding me today?".....
6. Will ask if he has any clean clothes....uh yeah, might want to check the closet....??? 
7. Starts talking in the middle of a conversation and expects me to know wth he is saying....I have to ask him to start over because when he has a conversation it's like reading a new book but starting in the middle of it.
8. If I ask him a ?....he says he answered me, twice, but didn't even open his mouth to speak.
9. Threatens to quit his job everytime something doesn't go his way.
10. Thinks he is perfect and everyone else should be too.

** he does have some good qualities too....I just wonder where he hid the good ones lately....


----------



## LouAnn Poovy

He's constantly fondling/touching himself. No, not just rearranging. It's a huge irritate.


----------



## mrsoffshore

he chews on plastic straws, forks, spoons like a billy goat


----------



## Kylie84

highwood said:


> Does your spouse do anything that you think my god..I don't know if I can live with that much longer????


Yeah.... he breathes.



:rofl:


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

I don't know where to start ... so I'll pick something silly

My wife has this huge routine when blowing her nose. First of all it is loud and she doesn't seem to care where she does it. I mean really loud. Then she'll push the tissue up each one of her nostrils as far as she can and wiggle it around while making this snorting sound. She will wrap it up by giving one or two really big blows ... and then leave her used tissue on the nearest available countertop.
If she is in the car when she does this, she will smush the used tissue into the crevice in the door handle ... and when she opens the door guess what happens?

It is really, really, really gross.

There was a day many years ago when she would mysteriously excuse herself to go to the bathroom in the event that she had to break wind. I don't require that but ... really?


----------



## EnjoliWoman

My ex would clear his throat then spit - it started after a virus that temporarily paralyzed a vocal cord. I got to where I never wanted to french kiss him because I knew that he'd just sucked snot back and passed it through his mouth. Ug - gross!

And his constant negativity/criticism - not just of me but everyone around him - ever driver was an f-ing idiot, anyone who disagreed with him was a dumbazz... I got tired of the ugliness.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

my ex was "the interrupter" 

You couldn't get a full thought out around that man unless you put it in writing.


----------



## diwali123

Nothing that is a deal breaker but for one he won't open the mail. So it piles up until I open it. And if he is around he watches me and if I put things in trash or recycling he goes back in and gets them out. Drives me crazy. 
He has to look at every coupon leaflet and little ad booklet that comes in the house but hardly ever gets any coupons we can use. They sit around until he had the time to look. 
If I try to throw them in recycling he pulls them out.

Also he has major hoarding tendencies. Last year when we moved I was ready to scream. We have five people and the belongings of ten. But all the extra stuff is his and his kids. 

I begged him to please get rid of the things he never uses like a bread maker or a tortilla warmer. He just wouldn't. It took two huge truckloads and then about fifteen minivan runs to get all of our (his) stuff. 
God love him he is trying now and he has done a great job of letting go of things. But still he would rather keep a random cord that goes to nothing just in case he might need it. 

When we were packing if I didn't securely tape every box I packed he would come behind me and rearrange the box. I had to restrain myself from yelling because it was such a waste of time. 

He also had to rearrange the dishwasher and insists the silverware all has to point the same way. Yes he's a little OCD.


----------



## Bellavista

I must admit, I am inclined to rearrange the dishwasher. I have no idea why my family can't see that if the cutlery is with it's same type, the plates are stacked according to size, coffee cups are on one side and glasses on the other, it is so much easier to unpack...


----------



## that_girl

Nothing ever irritated me about my spouse. I dunno. He didn't irritate me.

Oh, except the lies. Alllllll the lies. That was irritating as hell.


----------



## SepticChange

The way he washes dishes. I can live with it but I'm picky about people and their dishwashing skills if I'm going to be eating off of those dishes. He barely runs the sponge over the dishes and he doesn't even wash the soap off before setting it on the rack. I'm like "Really, did you just not see all that?" Sometimes when he's not around I re-wash what he did, ha. But it's not that serious.


----------



## JenFree2013

I guess, this what makes marriage exciting... You can always discover something new (good or bad) from your partner... Then work it out... to have a harmonious relationship...


----------



## the enemy of fun

Can't stand hearing "Is it that time of the month?" whenever I show the slightest emotion. I am a human being with feelings. I am not PMSing every day of every week of every month.

I don't understand why men automatically draw the (supposed) PMS card. Lacking of imagination, I think.


----------



## T&T

Constantly having to say 'I can't hear you" when she's talking to me and I'm in another room. She's knows I'm half deaf...

Now, I just ignore her... lol It's working just fine.


----------



## christan-wife

He boasts about his Phi Theta Kappa to insinuate how much smarter he thinks he is. He did not finish college, so that membership no longer counts. I am back in school and have a 4.0 GPA. I do not think I am less intelligent, right?


----------



## eyuop

As a guy, this thread freaked me out. I'm sure I'm annoying as heck to my wife, but I hope she still loves me .

The one thing that annoyed me when we were first married is her tendency to never drink that last inch or so of whatever liquid was in her cup. I typically wash the dishes, and so I had to figure out a way to dump out all of the cups she has used out so my beautiful, bubbly dishwater didn't turn instantly murky brown from coffee.

Like all the annoying stuff I do (I'm sure there are a lot of things), she didn't change even when I brought it up multiple times. "How hard is it to either drink that last sip or pour it in the sink?" I would say until I was blue in the face. Made not an ounce of difference.

Now (after 17 years) I see it that inch of coffee and it reminds me of just how dang cute she is. I don't know why, but something eventually changed in me. I honestly don't mind that I have to pour all of her half-full cups down the toilet first (if I forget to pour them into the sink before filling it with wash water). She's cute. She really is. But I'll bet I'm not very cute when I snore, grind my teeth, and don't come immediately when called...


----------



## chillymorn

breathing.


----------



## heartsbeating

T&T said:


> Constantly having to say 'I can't hear you" when she's talking to me and I'm in another room. She's knows I'm half deaf...
> 
> Now, I just ignore her... lol It's working just fine.


babe, s'that you?!

I'm guilty of this too.


----------



## Hope1964

My husband apparently thinks he's smarter than a meteorologist. If I say it looks like it's going to rain, he runs to the computer and looks at the radar and tells me whether it's going to or not. If it was that bloody easy, we wouldn't need weather forecasters would we?!?!?!?!?


----------



## treyvion

christan-wife said:


> He boasts about his Phi Theta Kappa to insinuate how much smarter he thinks he is. He did not finish college, so that membership no longer counts. I am back in school and have a 4.0 GPA. I do not think I am less intelligent, right?


So you guys are going to emotionally and mentally strip each other down until one still stands to prove whose smarter?


----------



## SouthernMiss

He drives me nuts when he is always, always the last person ready to go somewhere! I will tell him 20 minutes out, 10 minutes out, 2 minutes out. There he sits. Until he sees us walking out to the car. Then he decides he better START getting ready...grr...


----------



## VeryHurt

Picks his toenails


----------



## RoseAglow

the enemy of fun said:


> Can't stand hearing "Is it that time of the month?" whenever I show the slightest emotion. I am a human being with feelings. I am not PMSing every day of every week of every month.
> 
> I don't understand why men automatically draw the (supposed) PMS card. Lacking of imagination, I think.


Yeah, my DH and I used to have this issue. A few things happened to change the dynamic:

1. I realized that to an extent, it was true. I was post-partum. In general I was not very happy with him at the time, but was keeping it to myself in an attempt to "go along to get along." I was less inclined to keep it to myself while PMSing. So he did have a point when he told me that I only complained to him when I was at that TOM. Of course, I didn't acknowledge that to him.

2. Since he was focusing on the timing of the complaints, and pretty much dismissing them as a "TOM" issue, I decided that the solution was to speak up much more frequently. It ticked me off enough that I would think about it when I was tempted to rug-sweep on the other 3 weeks of the month. 

Unfortunately, I was very disrespectful. I would say, "Hey, I know I had my period last week and all, but I have a complaint. I am frustrated with [issue]. Well f#ck, maybe you can pretend it is my TOM so you can write it off." 

Then, "'It really galls me when [issue here]. Sh!t, I did it again! Another issue when it is not the TOM! I can make it easy for you and write my issues with you on index cards- you can look at them all in two weeks so you don't need to worry about it. Cuz you know, anything that I complain about during THAT week doesn't count! Yay!"

And "How did you get SOOO unlucky? Your wife apparently has PMS every week of the month, she ONLY complains when she has PMS! But look- I have yet ANOTHER issue! Huh!"

I got my point across but he finally got tired of it and called me out. I had to own up to being a serious jerk about it. In fact, I was being pretty much just as big a jerk about it as he was originally, except he actually had some reason to come to his conclusion, since he only got complaints from me during that week. So I had to own up to not being up-front with my issues at the time they occurred, too. BAH. 

Thankfully things are much better for both of us now. At this time there is nothing that really annoys me about my DH. :flowerkitty:

Anyway, if you can call him out on this (respectfully!) hopefully he can knock it off. It is incredibly annoying and disrespectful!


----------



## psychedelicately

I do get annoyed sometimes and wish he was a little less addicted to his computer/gadgets... but he's a computer guy, I knew that long before we got married. 

There were a lot of little things during the first year of our marriage but I guess I no longer notice them or care.


----------



## Hope1964

psychedelicately said:


> but I guess I no longer notice them or care.


That's very sad


----------



## psychedelicately

Hope1964 said:


> That's very sad


Oh, I meant I no longer notice or care about the things that annoyed/irritated me in the beginning. Very happily married and in love with my husband!


----------



## Hope1964

psychedelicately said:


> Oh, I meant I no longer notice or care about the things that annoyed/irritated me in the beginning. Very happily married and in love with my husband!


Oh good


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Flossing her teeth when we're driving somewhere. 
Sticking wadded up napkins or tissues in glasses or mugs. 
Using the entire kitchen countertop to make a simple sandwich. How do you even do that? Five feet of countertop for a plate, two slices of bread and a jar of PB?
Leaving clothes in the washing machine that she forbids me to touch, but she won't take care of, even though she knows I have a load of my clothes to do. 
Intentionally lets her sentence trail off into a mumble. If heard the first part clearly and the last barely, does it mean she's mumbling or my ears are only good for ten seconds before they fall asleep?


----------



## VermisciousKnid

G


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610

My husband plays lots and lots of video games....I knew he was a gamer and I accept it, but it still bugs me sometimes.


----------



## Giro flee

My husband won't leave his cell phone alone. I understand that his company is global but it still irks me, especially on vacation.


----------



## tacoma

She hoards.

She also won't put ANYTHING back.


If she uses a broom, brush, bottle, peanut butter, coke, ANYTHING.
If she uses ANYTHING it sits where she was last using it where ever that might be.

This makes it nearly impossible to find ANYTHING EVER!

Doing laundry, looking for the bleach, it's not in the laundry room, now I have to get inside her insidious mind and attempt to determine where it might be.

Was she doing any cleaning in the bathroom?
Maybe it's there.
Was she bleaching the guest bathroom?
Might be there.
Was she bleaching off the driveway?
Could be there.

This has lead to me buying doubles of everything I ever need and hiding them so she can't find them.

I have a entire bathroom hidden in my truck because it's the only way I'll every find the conditioner.


----------



## Hope1964

Bleaching off the driveway???


----------



## diwali123

Fixing things that don't need to be fixed and making them worse. Usually he's really good at fixing things but sometimes I think he gets bored. 
He put in a new seal on our French patio door and now no one but him can get it to latch correctly.


----------



## belleoftheball

Oh I think if you ask every wife on the planet that their spouse does something that drives them up the wall, but we love them anyways.

I know one of the most annoying things that my hubs does is hoards crap and I am constantly throwing it out. I could make out a list of things he does, but that would have to be at the top.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

I think the most irritating/annoying things she does ... are what she doesn't do.


----------



## Pandakiss

My husband has some pretty annoying habits....

But, I always think I'm worse. 
I cuss like a sailor
I snore like a lumberjack 
I hog all the covers and the bed
I talk during movies, then ask, "what did they say...??

I start conversations in the middle
I talk non stop
I make obscure references 
I give annoying details to stories
I have limited patience 
I can be silly at the wrong times
I get the giggles during sex (don't know I'm strange)

I want to drag him to any and every antique store
I ask him to buy me a pair of shoes or Nintendo game and it sits for months
I cry (to me) all the time

So the things he does, in my eyes, pales in comparison.


----------



## tacoma

Hope1964 said:


> Bleaching off the driveway???


I don't know, that's where I once found the damn bleach bottle after unsuccessfully searching for it everywhere else.

Haven't a clue why she had it there.


Edit:

And another thing.

If we have to be somewhere across town at 6PM she thinks it's perfectly acceptable to leave at 5:50PM.
It's like she thinks she can fold space/time into any shape she wants any time she wants.

We're late everywhere.


----------



## tacoma

CristianoRonaldo7 said:


> For example, there seems to be a lot of things about his wife that Tacoma is irritated by (understandably), so i wonder if you speak with your wife about it? Surely it can't be healthy for your marriage if there are that many things that annoy you about her.


Actually my posts were a bit dramatic.

These and other things used to drive me nuts and yes I talked to her about them.
They haven't stopped in 14 years and I've learned to just live with it.

She has qualities that make up for the irritations and considering she just can't change how she is, being really pissy about these things will just make our relationship bad.

It's now just the butt of subtle family jokes in the house.
Our daughter will yell out of the bathroom wet from the shower "Where's the shampoo?' and her brother will yell back "Look in the tool shed!" 
Then they'll both humorously rag their mother while she goes to get the shampoo from where ever she left it.



> I know I'm only young and some may think I'm just naive, but if I ever get married, I have every intention of telling my wife if there is something she does that annoys me (politely of course) and I would expect her to do the same. I don't want a marriage that consists of 2 people that have small problems with each-other but never talk about it. Some people think that a near-perfect marriage is impossible, but it can't hurt to try...


The key to this is compromise and picking your battles.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Absolutely. Let's see:

- He does disgusting things like wipe his hands and nose on a clean dish towel pulled from the kitchen drawer, then folds it up and puts it back. (unless I catch him and stop it) Ummm... ew!

- He thinks not responding, not making eye contact, and making me talk to the back of his head are in no way disrespectful. 

- When he's cooking or eating something messy, he sucks the sauce off each finger. Loudly, I might add.

- When he reads in bed, he turns on every light and lays on his stomach diagonally across the bed. So much for reading in bed with him.

- He eats disgusting stuff, like cold leftovers out of the fridge for breakfast or a bowl of grits with an entire bouillon cube in them for seasoning.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> I don't know where to start ... so I'll pick something silly
> 
> My wife has this huge routine when blowing her nose. First of all it is loud and she doesn't seem to care where she does it. I mean really loud. Then she'll push the tissue up each one of her nostrils as far as she can and wiggle it around while making this snorting sound. She will wrap it up by giving one or two really big blows ... and then leave her used tissue on the nearest available countertop.


OMG... a woman does this? My husband does this and it's so annoying. He will close one nostril and blow out the other. It's so loud you can hear him on the other side of the house. Then he does the other. Then he does the tissue dig on each side. He'll even stand in front of me, facing me, and do the tissue dig a foot away from my face!! 

At least he throws away the tissues, though. If he left them on the counter I would tear into his @$$. 

Mine also brushes the back of his tongue until he gags. Every time he brushes his teeth he does this... it's part of his routine for some reason, although I can't imagine why. Brush your tongue all you want, but why do it to the point of gagging every time. Yuck.


----------



## Bellavista

Mine is driving me a little bit crazy in the office at the moment. He fills every available flat surface with stuff.
I come in to the office the other day to find he has put folders all over my desk, which I keep clear when I am not sitting at it working.
I had to clear a space on a table yesterday to bind some documents and I come in this morning & find the space I cleared is covered in folders..
This is why I don't have a coffee table, dining table or hall stand. I have minimised our surfaces so that stuff has to be put away..


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

ebp123 said:


> OMG... a woman does this? My husband does this and it's so annoying. He will close one nostril and blow out the other. It's so loud you can hear him on the other side of the house. Then he does the other. Then he does the tissue dig on each side. He'll even stand in front of me, facing me, and do the tissue dig a foot away from my face!!
> 
> At least he throws away the tissues, though. If he left them on the counter I would tear into his @$$.
> 
> Mine also brushes the back of his tongue until he gags. Every time he brushes his teeth he does this... it's part of his routine for some reason, although I can't imagine why. Brush your tongue all you want, but why do it to the point of gagging every time. Yuck.


Ha! Mine does the back of the tongue gag thing too. Gross.

Yes, my wife does the tissue thing ... boggles my mind.


----------



## committed4ever

So tight on a dollar. SO TIGHT! He thinks of the strangest little ways to save 2 cents. Like add water to the soap dispenser first when it has run out instead of refilling the dispenser, so that we can use some watered down soap that squirts all over the place because its so watery. 

UGHH! I love him to pieces, though.


----------



## Bellavista

Right now I would suggest the fact that he is breathing is annoying, however, I am sure in a few days we will have moved past our tiff from yesterday and then I will be glad he around again...


----------



## Youngwifeylovesherhubby

He snores right in my ear when he falls asleep before I do and when I try to get away he holds me tighter... Sometimes I think he does it on purpose  lol

For real, though, he's a very negative thinker. I try to think positively, but he makes it pretty hard at times. He has gotten better, but it's a work in progress


----------



## SilverBak

Mine had this really peculiar habit...she was unable to tell a story correctly. She would constantly leave out important details, start in the middle, have to back up, stammer...but she was ALWAYS telling them...always talking to me about her work, her family, something she saw online..It often turned what should have been 5 minute converstations into 20 minute ones. You would think she woulda gotten better eventually, but never did....strange thing to be annoyed by but I was since it happened for 7 years.


----------



## Amplexor

My wife recently told me that my running gag of standing up just before the symphony starts and yelling "PLAY FREEBIRD!!!" isn't funny. Who knew?


----------



## thunderstruck

Oh man...I could write a book. Hell, I could write a FN trilogy.


----------



## LemiLekySama

Become a Jehovah's Witness.


----------



## heartsbeating

Folk music in the morning. Just no. And before I've had a cup of tea? Make it stop before my head explodes.

Needless to say, I'm a morning ray of calm sunshine and there's nothing annoying about that.


----------



## Yolandi

Peeing with the bathroom door open during the night. Wakes me up every time.


----------



## julianne

He just did it this morning. I am sitting there talking to him and he took out his phone to check it...so rude.


----------



## nicky3791

Today is my mine and my husbands 8-year anniversary. For lunch, we went out to eat some Chinese food. He ate some spicy stuff that made his nose run. So we get out to the car and he bends over a little, covers one nostril and blows like hell out of the other, and snot goes flying, and its really loud. Im looking around the parking lot, thinking My God! We got in the car and Im like, there are tissues in the glove box, did you really have to do that in public?? His answer, "which is grosser, snot running down my face, or blowing it out?" 
(but we were at the car, he was moments away from tissues!!):scratchhead:

I can look over all his farting and nose-picking, but the nose blowout in public makes me want to hurl!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

nicky3791 said:


> Today is my mine and my husbands 8-year anniversary. For lunch, we went out to eat some Chinese food. He ate some spicy stuff that made his nose run. So we get out to the car and he bends over a little, covers one nostril and blows like hell out of the other, and snot goes flying, and its really loud. Im looking around the parking lot, thinking My God! We got in the car and Im like, there are tissues in the glove box, did you really have to do that in public?? His answer, "which is grosser, snot running down my face, or blowing it out?"
> (but we were at the car, he was moments away from tissues!!):scratchhead:
> 
> I can look over all his farting and nose-picking, but the nose blowout in public makes me want to hurl!


That is just gross. Unreal. 

I was pretty sad on my 21st anniversary this past week. No touch, kiss, hug. Went to bed alone. Not unusual but still. I think I would prefer that over seeing my wife blow snot out her nose.


----------



## nicky3791

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> That is just gross. Unreal.
> 
> I was pretty sad on my 21st anniversary this past week. No touch, kiss, hug. Went to bed alone. Not unusual but still. I think I would prefer that over seeing my wife blow snot out her nose.


Well, Im not getting a touch, hug or kiss either, (hes already asleep) so I guess its the double whammy for me. I did at least get beautiful flowers and balloons. Go me!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

nicky3791 said:


> Well, Im not getting a touch, hug or kiss either, (hes already asleep) so I guess its the double whammy for me. I did at least get beautiful flowers and balloons. Go me!


Balloons ... yay


----------



## nicky3791

I know I know. Im a lucky gal!


----------



## arbitrator

*From my brand new XW: (1) Whenever I asked her a question, usually for a "yes" or "no": She wouldn't answer the question and sarcastically replied "I already told you that!" ~ PO'd me royally! (2) Started drinking in the early afternoon lasting up until the wee hours of morning. Also hated the smell of alcohol on her when she slept next to me breathing it out. (3) Greatly defensive of her own kids illegal dope habits and their slothy attitude toward life. (4) Talking down to people from her self-supplied pedestal. (5) Complaining about my driving as I didn't like to use the vehicle's cruise control. I quickly became tired of her constantly complaining about my alleged speeding up and slowing down ~ it just seemed so pointless. (6) When doing any assigned task either at home or at the family farm, I could never fully do it to her satisfaction ~ she always complained about everything.

Thank God, that she's my XW now!*


----------



## I Notice The Details

okeydokie said:


> Makes lists to make lists, analysis paralysis, never completes tasks, gets caught up in details


I heard details....did someone call me? :rofl:

As a man, I do plan well. I do make lists....BUT....I do get a lot of things done.


----------



## I Notice The Details

nicky3791 said:


> Today is my mine and my husbands 8-year anniversary. For lunch, we went out to eat some Chinese food. He ate some spicy stuff that made his nose run. So we get out to the car and he bends over a little, covers one nostril and blows like hell out of the other, and snot goes flying, and its really loud. Im looking around the parking lot, thinking My God! We got in the car and Im like, there are tissues in the glove box, did you really have to do that in public?? His answer, "which is grosser, snot running down my face, or blowing it out?"
> (but we were at the car, he was moments away from tissues!!):scratchhead:
> 
> I can look over all his farting and nose-picking, but the nose blowout in public makes me want to hurl!


I cannot stop laughing at this....sorry Nicki....not all men act like this. :rofl:


----------



## OrangeCrush1

nicky3791 said:


> I can look over all his farting and nose-picking, but the nose blowout in public makes me want to hurl!


A question - Does it make you happy on any level that your husband feels so comfortable around you, he's "able" to do these kinds of things around you? Or is that irrelevant because the behaviors are so disgusting?


----------



## nicky3791

I Notice The Details said:


> I cannot stop laughing at this....sorry Nicki....not all men act like this. :rofl:


Yeah yeah yeah...sure.


----------



## nicky3791

OrangeCrush1 said:


> A question - Does it make you happy on any level that your husband feels so comfortable around you, he's "able" to do these kinds of things around you? Or is that irrelevant because the behaviors are so disgusting?



Hell no it doesnt make me happy. He tries to do it discreetly most of the time. But Im one of those people that just notices things, and sees things out of the corner of my eye.
I imagine it will only get worse as he gets older too. I HATE the farting all the time, but his excuse is that it just "slips" out. Im like, Really?? That loud obnoxious fart just eased itself on out huh?? Fuuuuq. 
He knows it disgusts me. I make comments most of the time that he does it, like "Good God" or "Jeeezus"...and Im not laughing at it either. 8 years of it...well, it just isnt funny. Never was. Im horrified to let one out in front of him. 

Guess it all just boils down to how you are raised?? My parents never passed gas out in the open or did any extremely gross bodily functions. I remember thinking how gross it was when I could hear my dad farting in the bathroom as a kid! LOL But, he never did it in front of us.


----------



## OrangeCrush1

You seem very upset about this. Why don't you just tell him to stop or else you'll leave? Or cut out the sex? Or something equally horrible?

Not farting in front of your wife is a very simple thing to do. He'll likely stop doing it if you put your foot down. And I said _put your foot down_, not _nag_. Nagging is just *****ing and doesn't accomplish anything. I'm talking about making a very specific threat, put a date on it, and actually do it if he persists.

The other poster is right; not all men are like this. I'm not sure why you're putting up with this much unhappiness.


----------



## nicky3791

OrangeCrush1 said:


> You seem very upset about this. Why don't you just tell him to stop or else you'll leave? Or cut out the sex? Or something equally horrible?
> 
> Not farting in front of your wife is a very simple thing to do. He'll likely stop doing it if you put your foot down. And I said _put your foot down_, not _nag_. Nagging is just *****ing and doesn't accomplish anything. I'm talking about making a very specific threat, put a date on it, and actually do it if he persists.
> 
> The other poster is right; not all men are like this. I'm not sure why you're putting up with this much unhappiness.


First, Im not upset about it until it happens, and its only a few minutes. I don't go around thinking about it, just when it happens. I get over it quickly even with as much as it disgusts me. Youre right, nagging doesn't work, so I try to ignore it.

Second, I cant leave, I have a 6 year old and a 15 year old to think about. It would destroy them. Plus, Im a SAHM, and going to college, so its not like I can just leave. No job=no money. Im totally dependant, and he knows it.
And I cant take away the sex because we aren't having any. But that's another thread. I posted that thread back in January.

Third, I know all men are not like that... but that doesn't concern me because Im married to one who _is_. I guess as bad as I hate the nasty habits, there isn't much I can do about it except complain about it in a thread about our spouses nasty habits. Im sure there is something he dislikes about me as well. But if there was, and he complained about it, I would try to change it. But he never complains about anything, so who knows??


----------



## Caribbean Man

My wife does not replace stuff that she either moved or used, and it used to bother me a lot sometimes I fussed about it.

Then I stopped bothering her about it,I just replaced it myself.

Then I remember reading something about OCD, and some parts of the profile fit me. I also spoke to a friend of mine who is a counsellor.
So I decided to let it go. Not let it bother me, because it's not really as big an issue as I was making it out to be. My perception of the seriousness of her 
" problem " was tainted by my compulsions.

Now it no longer annoys me.


----------



## jen53

lol, apart from the obvious "habits" I have discovered - he will sigh at the end of each breath. he snores, doesn't blow his nose but does that horrid sucking the flem down the throat - he picks his feet, he sits watching telly and roots around his nose and eats it - he plays with his willy watching telly, he farts and belches as hard as he can, he runs his thumb around the plate after finishing food and licks the gravy off his thumb over and over.he will start flossing his teeth in bed, oh and cleaing out his ears and peering at it while in bed, if I so much as look at him when he does something gross, he growls that I shouldn't be watching him anyhow.. but if I so much as let out a quite belch by mistake, I glares at me 

looking at this I wonder why I am still married tbh


----------



## I Notice The Details

jen53 said:


> ...he farts and belches as hard as he can ...


:rofl: Wow....does he do this infront of you? I am 49 and can say that I have never farted in front of my wife. I love eating beans and do have gas on occasion, but I don't do it in her presence. It just seem rude and uncivilized to me. My parents never farted in front of us kids or around each other. I guess that is where I learned this from.


----------



## diwali123

He can't throw away receipts or junk mail. 

And he wants to have sex like four times a week. OMG.


----------



## jen53

I Notice The Details said:


> :rofl: Wow....does he do this infront of you? I am 49 and can say that I have never farted in front of my wife. I love eating beans and do have gas on occasion, but I don't do it in her presence. It just seem rude and uncivilized to me. My parents never farted in front of us kids or around each other. I guess that is where I learned this from.


yes, he does, he also does it in bed when we are snuggling etc, always has, when I complained he said I lacked the confidence to fart?? he will do it in the bedroom before going out to the loo and say "I'll leave you with that" it is just so immature - I used to put it down to him being relaxed with me, now I am wiser I do see it as disrespect - he osnt into sex much and I wonder whether he was using this to put me off?? who else would do this when in bed and being intimate?


----------



## I Notice The Details

jen53 said:


> yes, he does, he also does it in bed when we are snuggling etc, always has, when I complained he said I lacked the confidence to fart?? he will do it in the bedroom before going out to the loo and say "I'll leave you with that" it is just so immature - I used to put it down to him being relaxed with me, now I am wiser I do see it as disrespect - he osnt into sex much and I wonder whether he was using this to put me off?? who else would do this when in bed and being intimate?


I must be crazy, but I have never farted in front of my wife. I have self control and think it is rude. I have a brother in law who is the opposite. He loves to fart anywhere. I have seen/heard him fart on an airplane while sitting between two strangers. Unbelievable to me. :scratchhead:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I Notice The Details said:


> :rofl: Wow....does he do this infront of you? I am 49 and can say that I have never farted in front of my wife. I love eating beans and do have gas on occasion, but I don't do it in her presence. It just seem rude and uncivilized to me. My parents never farted in front of us kids or around each other. I guess that is where I learned this from.


I have a completely different take on the farting... why do I post things like this.. am I crazy....too honest... Kick me..

I guess some would call us an uncivilized bunch.... we don't find it rude.... he'll rip one...our daughter will make a fowl face, let dad know how Gross he is...







...we laugh.....he'll point at me saying it's all MY FAULT.... (too many beans, too much Chili).....if I got one on the verge, I'll let it out right after his...like in reply....(moment like that yesterday in the dining room)....oh & the youngest, he'll be cracking up so hard.... why squash all that entertainment... (Generally when you can hear them, they aren't as bad smelling anyway, it's those silent ones that will kill you !)..









I've bought them many







's in the past - they'r a hoot...ya know. Who needs one when you got Dad around ! Or big brother.. heck I live with 6 males.... so if I had a problem with farting, I might as well hang it up. 

Now please understand.. OUT AND ABOUT, this is very different...so don't paint us as uncouth Hill Billys here...one would never know we are so FREE with the gas behind closed doors....

One could say we are Toilet humorists... our open-ness and relaxation ..it's part of our charm...I love my husband being this way!


----------



## Devotee

I had to really think on this for a few minutes. After reading some of the replies here, I am feeling quite lucky, actually.

There is one thing though that has always annoyed me during our 16 years of being married. My H is the master of telling a story.....and having it drag on and on forever, with 50 nonessential details about this and that. Just cut to the chase and give me the abridged version! 

As for farting, I don't mid it done discreetly. But I don't think its cute when attention is drawn to it.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

My list is long but here's one at top of mind ...

She doesn't do my laundry. She will do hers and the girls. She is a SAHM so she has all week to do laundry. No matter how many times I tell her to keep the machines open on the weekends, invariably she ties them up. If I can't do laundry on the weekends then I have to spend what little time I have after work doing laundry during the week. What does she do when I get home from work? Sit on her butt watching tv while I'm doing laundry.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Syzygy

Yells and curses at the top of his lungs.
Never apologizes for anything.
Farts and belches loudly, then grunts with satisfaction. And really STRAINS as much as he can.
He's the most pessimistic person I know.
Gives up when things begin to look difficult.
Pees in the tub. And misses and gets it all over the floor. When I ask him not to, he gets mad and says, "I'll try."
When he's not peeing in the tub, pees all over the toilet seat and refuses to clean it up, even though I have asked him nicely not to pee on the seat, and if he does, please clean it up.
Has no patience.
Leaves trash around even though there is a trash can right in front of him.
Becomes defensive even when I ask simple questions.

And yet, even with all those things (and worse, believe me), that's not the reason I'm going to leave his sorry a$$. (I'll be telling my story the closer I get to D-Day)

Thanks for this thread! I must admit it was really cathartic!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Syzygy said:


> Yells and curses at the top of his lungs.
> Never apologizes for anything.
> Farts and belches loudly, then grunts with satisfaction. And really STRAINS as much as he can.
> He's the most pessimistic person I know.
> Gives up when things begin to look difficult.
> Pees in the tub. And misses and gets it all over the floor. When I ask him not to, he gets mad and says, "I'll try."
> When he's not peeing in the tub, pees all over the toilet seat and refuses to clean it up, even though I have asked him nicely not to pee on the seat, and if he does, please clean it up.
> Has no patience.
> Leaves trash around even though there is a trash can right in front of him.
> Becomes defensive even when I ask simple questions.
> 
> And yet, even with all those things (and worse, believe me), that's not the reason I'm going to leave his sorry a$$. (I'll be telling my story the closer I get to D-Day)
> 
> Thanks for this thread! I must admit it was really cathartic!


Pees in the tub? What the hell? Why would a person do that?

Men's bathrooms are disgusting because invariably some guy pees all over the seat. Always have to wonder why the heck anybody would do that.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Syzygy

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Pees in the tub? What the hell? Why would a person do that?
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


Tell me about it. I keep asking myself that question.

Maybe in his mind it's because he waits until it's almost too late and gets to the tub first. But the toilet is only 2 additional steps. It's just nasty.


----------



## Bellavista

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> My list is long but here's one at top of mind ...
> 
> She doesn't do my laundry. She will do hers and the girls. She is a SAHM so she has all week to do laundry. No matter how many times I tell her to keep the machines open on the weekends, invariably she ties them up. If I can't do laundry on the weekends then I have to spend what little time I have after work doing laundry during the week. What does she do when I get home from work? Sit on her butt watching tv while I'm doing laundry.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


WTH? Does not do your laundry? How hard is it to throw the clothes in the machine together?

I still do the washing for my older kids who live at home because I would rather run the machine with a full load than a half full load. I will admit though, that I don't iron very often, but 99% of our clothes don't need ironing anyway.


----------



## reesespieces

When DH interrupts me. It's basically a way of telling me that what I'm currently saying doesn't mean anything and what he has to say always takes precedence. It got to the point where I just discontinue what I was saying. Sometimes I forget and don't bother to try to remember because I get so frustrated. 

DH has come a long way with this but he still interrupts.


----------



## nicky3791

Syzygy said:


> Yells and curses at the top of his lungs.
> Never apologizes for anything.
> Farts and belches loudly, then grunts with satisfaction. And really STRAINS as much as he can.
> He's the most pessimistic person I know.
> Gives up when things begin to look difficult.
> Pees in the tub. And misses and gets it all over the floor. When I ask him not to, he gets mad and says, "I'll try."
> When he's not peeing in the tub, pees all over the toilet seat and refuses to clean it up, even though I have asked him nicely not to pee on the seat, and if he does, please clean it up.
> Has no patience.
> Leaves trash around even though there is a trash can right in front of him.
> Becomes defensive even when I ask simple questions.
> 
> And yet, even with all those things (and worse, believe me), that's not the reason I'm going to leave his sorry a$$. (I'll be telling my story the closer I get to D-Day)
> 
> Thanks for this thread! I must admit it was really cathartic!


Thats enough for any woman to leave! Ew! Looking forward to hearing your story.


----------



## reesespieces

nicky3791 said:


> Thats enough for any woman to leave! Ew! Looking forward to hearing your story.


I'll be honest, I laughed when I read that post. LOL. Okay so call me a little immature but some of those behaviors can be outgrown. DH doesn't belch or fart anywhere as near as he used to, is a lot more patient, less angry, and has always been more hopeful and positive than I've ever been. Guess his interrupting me ain't looking so bad


----------



## lovelyblue

Mine eats to quickly lol.

When ever we go out to dinner or I make something good to eat he all ways eats to fast and gets done be for me.


----------



## arbitrator

*My XW was always interrupting and correcting me whenever I was trying to talk to someone or carry on a civil conversation with! And acting like a "know-it-all," while largely being a virtual dumbass on the subject matter!

But I reckon that the biggest thing that she ever did that really chapped my backside was that she slept with other men on her out-of-town trips while we were still married! And after separation as well! 

Now on that particular subject matter, she is extremely well-versed, has verifiable experience and should be an ardent conversationalist!*


----------



## Happyquest

My wife does my laundry and folds it and puts it away. Sometimes I find things in my drawers that are not mine. She makes me dinner most nights. She pays the bills and makes sure I have money in my account for the week for things I need. 

I have to say after reading this thread. I am feeling pretty blessed right now! I think I will continue to look on her positive side.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Bellavista said:


> JustSomeGuyWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> My list is long but here's one at top of mind ...
> 
> She doesn't do my laundry. She will do hers and the girls. She is a SAHM so she has all week to do laundry. No matter how many times I tell her to keep the machines open on the weekends, invariably she ties them up. If I can't do laundry on the weekends then I have to spend what little time I have after work doing laundry during the week. What does she do when I get home from work? Sit on her butt watching tv while I'm doing laundry.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_
> 
> 
> 
> WTH? Does not do your laundry? How hard is it to throw the clothes in the machine together?
> 
> I still do the washing for my older kids who live at home because I would rather run the machine with a full load than a half full load. I will admit though, that I don't iron very often, but 99% of our clothes don't need ironing anyway.
Click to expand...

Well she used to do it years ago ...except I kicked her off that duty because she was terrible at it. I think it was the second time that I bought underwear ... not because I didn't have plenty of underwear but because it was all in the dirty hamper. That was the trigger.

Other thing too:

Leaving wet clothes in the washer for a week and then throw them in the dryer. They were rancid. This happened a lot.

Fit as many clean clothes unfolded in the basket and let them sit there for days. I'd go searching for clothes and pull shirts out of the basket wrinkled like accordians.

This was routine and I just got tired of it.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Syzygy

reesespieces said:


> I'll be honest, I laughed when I read that post. LOL. Okay so call me a little immature but some of those behaviors can be outgrown. DH doesn't belch or fart anywhere as near as he used to, is a lot more patient, less angry, and has always been more hopeful and positive than I've ever been. Guess his interrupting me ain't looking so bad


Oh, I know; it IS hilarious to read. I never got any indication that he was like that before we married. Talk about true colors coming through. If he had done those things before we married, I never would have married him. You're right; he IS immature. I never truly realized that until just now. Immature and selfish as can be.

Sorry; I don't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## reesespieces

People often don't reveal who they are until after marriage, even if they were already living together. I've met people who lived together for a while before engagement and found out after engagement or marriage what they were like. Haha, one of my acquaintances told me she didn't know her husband had such bad gas until AFTER they married-- and that was almost 6 years later! HAHAHA!


----------

